# Insert Pause for Easier dialing



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Does anyone know how to insert a pause when dialing a phone number? This is for a long distance card that I'm trying to programme the phone number with PIN for faster dialing. It would be good to also be able to click on a contact and it sends the touch tones. I don't think this is possible on the iPhone as it was with my old Samsung phone??


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Comma I think.

More commas - more delay


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

zlinger said:


> Does anyone know how to insert a pause when dialing a phone number? This is for a long distance card that I'm trying to programme the phone number with PIN for faster dialing. It would be good to also be able to click on a contact and it sends the touch tones. I don't think this is possible on the iPhone as it was with my old Samsung phone??


I can confirm a comma does work for a delay. I use it to put a pause so people's phone extensions are also dialed with ease.


----------

